# WHich food is best?



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

They're all manf' by Diamond so most here will say none. 

I fed Zane TOTW when we brought him home. Other than having large stool volumes he did ok on it.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie & Basil like their Orijen. They didn't care much for TOTW.


----------



## TheBradyBunch (Apr 11, 2013)

Brady came home to us on Diamond puppy. Unfortunately he didn't seem to enjoy it too much and we switched him once he was comfortable.

Not to mention the recalls, etc.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I fed TOTW for about a year before the big recall.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

murphy loves his Acana Pacifica


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

To each his/her own. Right?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all produced by Schell and Kampeter (i.e. Diamond) 

Schell and Kampeter produce a LOT of pet food for themselves or when contracting for other companies. They have had a number of recalls in the last 5 years. I don't know that I would be too quick to start feeding one of those products.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I totally missed that... all manufactured by Diamond. Thank you. I want to try to be buying dog food locally vs 40 minutes away so that is why I asked. 

Thanks to everyone who responded. I *KNOW* that it is a question answered often.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed FROMM kibble. Occasionally Grandma Lucy's, THK, or SoJos as a treat for mine.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

We feed our 13 week old puppy Fromm. He loves it.


----------



## MomofJake (Apr 19, 2011)

I had always fed my 3 goldens Eukanuba chic and rice with no problems. We got a new puppy(Jake) 2 yrs ago and the breeder sent him home with Purina Pro Plan Selects in Turkey and Rice, said that she was surprised our dogs had lived so long on Eukanuba because they usually don't live to be very old so we kept feeding Pro Plan to the Jake and switched our other 2 babies to Pro Plan. They have done just fine on that. My two older dogs who I had fed Eukanuba to from babies, one died when he was 11 and the other she is 12 1/2!!! We briefly changed them over to TOTW but then when they had the recall we switched back to Pro Plan and I was just wondering about switching back over to TOTW because the food seemed to be pretty good but I think I'll do a little more research.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

MomofJake said:


> I had always fed my 3 goldens Eukanuba chic and rice with no problems. We got a new puppy(Jake) 2 yrs ago and the breeder sent him home with Purina Pro Plan Selects in Turkey and Rice, said that she was surprised our dogs had lived so long on Eukanuba because they usually don't live to be very old


Depending on which formula you feed both use similar ingredients...I wonder how she came up w/ that conclusion?


----------

